# DANANG | Soleil Danang by Wyndham | 199m | 57 fl x 2 | 47 fl x 2 | U/C



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Soleil Danang by Wyndham

Apartment complex in Da Nang, Vietnam*

Height: *199,00m*
Floors: *57*
Use: *Residential*
Started: *2016*
Finish: *Sept. 2018*










By *redcode* on *Vietnam Forum*



> *Sept. 04, 2016*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

the northeast tower was topped out last year










the southwest tower is a few floors above the ground


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 23


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 21


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

11/02/2021
30/12/庚子


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mar 06

the more I look at the northeast tower the more wrong it seems. The cladding is absolutely atrocious and the bare concrete looks cheap. The developer says it symbolises coral. I think it symbolises laziness. The good news is the southwest tower is rising fairly quickly. And they’d better not fvck up with the podium. That may well be the only redeeming feature of this whole development.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

May 18










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 09


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 30


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

many balconies make Danang looking like Miami


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

some photos from last week


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 15


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 22


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 26
Originally posted by @A Chicagoan 









Brilliant central Da Nang in the evening by William Thompson on 500px


----------

